# Windows Media Player "your computer is running low on memory"



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

When trying to play any shows I've downloaded I get the message "your computer is running low on memory" from Windows Media Player 11.0.6000.6344 on Windows Vista Home Premium. 

I just installed TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 for the first time on the machine. I tried installing the codec that I downloaded in the klmcodec353.exe (K-Lite Codec Pack) as someone mentioned in another thread I found. Also set CyberLink Video as preferred using the Windows XP Video Decoder Checkup Utility.

I know I'm not low on memory - I've got 3 Gb!  

Has anyone else seen this problem or have any pointers to a solution???


----------



## memnochtv (Oct 2, 2007)

i got the same error as well on my Vista Ultimate 4GB RAM PC, but installed Roxio EMC 9.1 last night and everything is working now viewing thru Roxio's CinePlayer. i have not tried viewing it yet again thru WMP 11. i sampled an HD recording of 30 Rock and it played widescreen and it looks HD on a 1366x768 LCD TV. the 30-min HD recording took about an hour to transfer from a Tivo HD.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

So, maybe it's just a codec problem. Not sure I want to buy an $80 program to solve this problem. Maybe I'll have to try removing then reinstalling all the codecs.

I really need to master all this digital video stuff!


----------

